# Some fine Flanken style short ribs



## farnsworth (May 14, 2009)

I love my local butcher. One of the regular items he has is chuck short ribs cut flanken style. 



I did this batch up with a dry brisket rub and a little brown sugar.



I had a part rack of pork ribs from a trimmed rib roast that I threw on for my son at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Smoked in the MES at 240F for 2 1/2 hours - rib temp was at 165F and wrapped in foil. Smoked them with maple chips, and threw in 2 charcoal briquets to give a bit more ring.





Two more hours in the foil and then a last 1/2 hour uncovered at 240F.





All plated out for dinner with garlic mashed potatos, sauted cabbage, and steamed broccoli. Very tasty, and plenty to go around since my son dove into the pork ribs and left the beef for us! 

Thanks for taking a look,


----------



## richoso1 (May 14, 2009)

Very nice smoke and Q too. Impressive pics my friend, congrats on a great meal.


----------



## old poi dog (May 14, 2009)

Its dinner time where I am at, and I am wishing I was having what you had....Great smoke and pics....


----------



## DanMcG (May 14, 2009)

Great job on the smoke and the Q-view!!


----------



## bassman (May 14, 2009)

Great looking smoke!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## rivet (May 14, 2009)

OUT-STANDING! Beautiful ribs there. Points!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 14, 2009)

You Have to love that butcher. The wife wants to know does he have a brother? Really great lookin grub gotta love that cabbage.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 14, 2009)

Those look great. I will have to pick some up.


----------



## grothe (May 14, 2009)

Great lookin ribs....those beefies look absolutely delicious!!


----------



## scubadoo97 (May 14, 2009)

Looks great.  It's hard to find flanken/cross cut short ribs around my parts.  I found some at a Mexican market and butterflied them to make kalbi/Korean grilled short ribs.


----------



## smokingscooby (May 14, 2009)

Those are some fine looking ribs.


----------



## irishteabear (May 14, 2009)

Great looking ribs!  Everything looks delicious.


----------



## billbo (May 14, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## isutroutbum (May 14, 2009)

Man those look great! Nice work! The entire meal is making me hungry . . .


----------



## the dude abides (May 15, 2009)

Freaking beautiful.  Nuff said.

Oh yeah...points!


----------



## r23bbq (Aug 12, 2015)

Very nice!! making me hungry!!!


----------

